# Was genau ist denn eigentlich Premium-SMS?



## cicojaka (12 März 2004)

Im Zusammenhang mit dem 0193-Dialer von Cybercash/Internet-Clearing

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3934

gibt es Seiten, die zumindest zeitweise mit einem mir bisher unbekannten Abrechnungssystem abgerechnet werden:


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/view...0&postorder=asc&highlight=smsdialer&start=293


Helft mir in meiner Unwissenheit...

Ist das eine Premium-SMS wie die in diesem Beitrag erwähnten?

http://www.kontraste.de/0403/manuskripte/txt_sms.html


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

Dazu hätte auch ich eine Frage:
Neulich postete hier ein Gast, dass ab April sich etwas ändere und 50-Euronen-SMS kommen.
Andererseits lesen sich manche Schilderungen so, als gäbe es das schon?!
Das wäre ja mal ein spannendes Thema, wer kann mehr dazu sagen?


----------



## Heiko (12 März 2004)

http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/pp-sms.php


----------



## News (12 März 2004)

OK, da steht:
"Die Preise sind grundsätzlich frei tarifierbar, aktuell liegen die Kosten zwischen EUR 0,19 und EUR 2,99 pro Nachricht. Höhere Preise sind theoretisch möglich, werden aber aktuell von den Netzbetreibern noch nicht unterstützt."

Und das ändert sich also offenbar am 1.4.?


----------



## Heiko (12 März 2004)

Da bin ich noch am Eruieren.
Die Frage ist immer, ob man einen Netzbetreiber findet, der bei höheren Tarifen mitspielt. Als ich das letzte Mal angefragt habe, dachte man an eine Grenze bei ca. EUR 5,- pro SMS.


----------



## cicojaka (12 März 2004)

Wenn also jemand auffordert, eine P-SMS zu schicken, muss er den Preis auszeichnen. Aha. Im angesprochenen IQ-Test-Fall ist's keine p-sms...


----------



## Heiko (12 März 2004)

Die Belegbarkeit der Preisauszeichnung ist IMHO bei PPSMS grundsätzlich ein Problem.


----------



## KatzenHai (12 März 2004)

Man muss die Beteiligten sauber unterscheiden. 
Es gibt die sog. SMS-C - das sind die echten "Netzbetreiber". Eine Liste gibt's z.B. bei http://www.cellular.co.za/smsc_lists.htm.
In der Etage darunter sind die eigentlichen Mehrwert-Anbieter. Diese stehen u.a. auf der Liste des Netzbetreibers D2-Vodaphone, die auf der Einstiegsseite Dialerhilfe zu pp-sms untern verlinkt ist.
Die Mehrwertanbieter mieten bei den Netzbetreibern 5-stellige Nummern im 7er- und 8er-Block. Damit das in allen Netzen die gleiche Ziffer wird, wird sie von jedem einmal gemietet, also die ganze Kette 0170/7xxxx, 0171/7xxxx, 0172/7xxxx usw.

Der Mehrwertdiensteanbieter gibt dabei den Netzbetreibern u.a. die Info, welche Art von Service über die Nummer betrieben werden soll, und welchen Tarif man dafür gerne hätte (0,19-2,99 €/sms). Andere Tarife kann der Mehrwertdiensteanbieter nicht verlangen oder bekommen (derzeit).


Die Netzbetreiber (so viele sind's ja nicht) haben sich auf die Tarifgrenzen frei geeinigt und sind sich (noch) auch weiterhin einig. Mehr als 2,99 € ist also vorerst unmittelbar nicht zu erhalten.

Wobei natürlich bei höheren SMS-Stückpreisen (die vielleicht für gewisse Inhalte am Markt gezahlt werden könnten) für Mehrwertanbieter die Überlegung lohnend sein könnte, über einen ausländischen SMS-C zu agieren. Die Selbstbeschränkung der Tarife entfiele dabei ggf. Alternativ (und das findet ja bereits statt) werden Abo-Dienste vertraglich vereinbart, die ganz anders abgerechnet werden.

Das größte Problem ist und bleibt, dass es keine speziellen rechtlichen Vorschriften hierzu gibt. Alles ist durch Markt und Selbstverpflichtung geregelt und wird nicht hoheitlich überwacht.

Noch.


----------

